# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  الكل يدخل ويعرف عائلته (اغلب العوائل الشرقية موجودة)

## هديل

طبعا هذي الصفحة للشرقية بشكل عام بس الصفحة الثانية الي بحطها لعوائل للعوميين فقط 


المنطقة الشرقية من المملكة العربية السعودية, أو قل هجر والخط جزء من كيان تاريخي أعم أطلق عليه البحرين, وهو يشمل ( الخط و القطيف والآرة وبينونة وجواثا والسابور ودارين والغابة والبحرين). 
وعلى هذا فإن كل مواطن من السكان الأصليين للمنطقة الشرقية هو بحراني النسب ومن شذ عن كونه بحرانيا يعد وافداً على المنطقة. 
وحيث إن الجغرافيا و الانتماء إليها أمر يصعب طمسة أو يستحيل فإن الإنسان الأصلي لهذه المنطقة بقي معلقاً نسبة على جيدة ....بحراني. 
وقد اجمع الناسبون العرب على وجود ثلاث قبائل عربية بارزة في البحرين الطبيعية (هجر, الخط, اوال) قبل البعثة النبوية الشريفة, وهذه القبائل هي: 

- عبد القيس ، وهي بطن من أسد ربيعة العدنانية, ونسبهم: عبد الله القيس بن افصى بن دعمي بن جديلة بن أسد. وكانت ديارهم بتهامة ثم خرجوا إلى البحرين و كان بها خلق كثير من بكر بن وائل وتميم فلما نزل بها عبد القيس زاحموهم في تلك الديار وقاسموهم في الموطن. 

2- تميم المضرية العدنانية, وهي تميم بن مرد بن أد بن طابخة بن قمعة بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان, بعد هجرات كثيرة استقر بنو تميم في هضبة نجد ثم اتجه فريق منهم إلى البحرين واستقر بها. 

3- بكر بن وائل الربيعية العدنانية, وهي بكر بن وائل بن قاسط بن هنب بن افصى بن دعمي بن جديلة بن أسد بن ربيعة, وقد وفدت البحرين واستقرت بها قبل نزول (عبد القيس) فيها. 



وفي السطور التالية توضيح لأسماء بعض القبائل العربية التي ينتمي إليها سكان (الخط و هجر) قديماً أي القطيف و الأحساء حاليا وضواحيها التابعة لها وهي: 
آل الخنيزي: عرب أقحاح ينتمون إلى بني عبد القيس بن أسد بن ربيعة بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان. 

- آل الجشي: 
من بني عبد القيس أيضاً من سكان (البحرين قديماً) الأصليين ويتواجد قسم منهم في (أوال/ البحرين الحالية). 

- آل بن جمعة: 
ينتمي إليهم الباشا منصور بن جمعة, وعبد الحسين بن جمعة وعبد الرسول بن جمعة والشيخ عبد العلي بن جمعة, وهؤلاء ينتمون إلى بني عبد القيس ويكنّون بالأنصاري, إسرة آل جمعة من تلك البيوتات ذات الثراء والغنى في القطيف. و كان لهم نفوذ كبير لدى الأتراك, وكان عميد هذه الأسرة الحاج منصور آل جمعة والذي حمل رتبة - باشا – من قبل الحكومة التركية. 

- آل المحروس وآل البلادي وآل الحاجي: 
من الشيعية الأصليين قدموا من أوال (البحرين الحالية), وآل حاجي يوجدون الآن في (البطالية) بالأحساء وهم من أرحام الشيخ أحمد بن حاجي الأحسائي البلادي أحد أجداد صاحب (البدرين) وأسرته. 

- آل سنان وآل المرزوق وآل الناصر: 
أبناء عم هاجروا من حمير منذ مئات السنين واستوطنوا قرية (أبو معن) المعروفة, وكانت غنية بالمياه, حيث زادت عيونها على 64 عيناً, ولكن لما زحفت الرمال عليها و طمرتها, هاجر هؤلاء إلى القطيف والأوجام وصفوى, والمعلوم إن آل (هجلس) في صفوى هم من آل السنان وكذلك آل الناصر. 

- آل نصر الله: 
ينتمي إليهم زعيم القطيف أحمد بن مهدي بن نصر الله, وأبوه, وينتمون إلى بني خالد القبيلة المعروفة, حيث هاجر جدهم من نجد واسمه (ردين الخالدي) والخوالد من بني عامر بني عبد القيس. 

- آل أبو سعود وآل نصر (في سيهات) وآل علم (في العمران بالأحساء) وكذلك آل العباد(في الأحساء) هؤلاء كلهم أبناء عم ويرجعون إلى (ردين الخالدي). 

- السادة: 
وهم يكثرون في صفوى: وهم موسويون ينتمون إلى الإمام موسى الكاظم, عليه السلام. والمعلوم إن اغلب سادة(الخط) هم من الموسويين. والمعلوم إن سادة صفوى قد قدموا منذ قرون من (جد حفص) بجزيرة أوال, ولما حدثت في المنطقة فتن طائفية فر الكثيرون منهم بعقيدتهم إلى العراق وإيران, ولا يزال العديد منهم يسكن (خوزستان) ونحوها. 

- آل الصادق: 
من شيعة المنطقة الأصليين وينتمون إلى بني عبد القيس بن أسد بن ربيعة. 

- آل اليوسف: 
قحطانيون فخذ(سحمة). 

- آل قريش: 
بطن من بطون سبيع بن صعب بن معاوية بن كثير بن مالك بن جشع بن حاشد حمدإن, قدموا من بيشة ورينة قبل ما يقارب ثلاثة قرون. 
آل خميس: 
بطن من بطون سبيع أيضا وهم أبناء عم قريش ويلتقون في الجد الخامس وكانوا يسكنون قلعة القطيف. 

- الشرفاء: 
جمع أشراف ومفردها شريف ويرجع أصلها إلى إقليم الحجاز وهي أسرة كبيرة عريقة المجد والشرف تنتسب إلى الإمام موسى الكاظم عليه السلام, ولها شعب كثيرة متفرقة في إنحاء العالم. وينتشرون في القطيف والقديح وصفوى و الخويلدية و الجارودية. 

- آل غريب: 
من الفداغة من سنجارة من شمر. 

- آل شاهين: 
من بني خالد في نواحي المنطقة الشرقية. 

- آل مير: 
قبيلة شهيرة يسكنون البحرين قبل 160سنة في قرية(جد حفص) في البحرين والآن تسكن إسرة منها في صفوى من القطيف ويرجع نسبهم إلى السيد محمد المجاب بن الإمام الكاظم المدفون بجانب ضريح الإمام الحسين عليه السلام, وأصلهم من العراق. 

- المرهون: 
هي إسرة مرهون بن خالد بم حديد بن حمير بن سبأ بن يشجب بن يعرب بن قحطان بن عابر بن شالخ بن رفخشت بن سالم بن نوح النبي عليه السلام, و قحطان قبيلة عربية يقال إنها من العرب العاربة وآل المرهون قبائل وبطون وأفخاذ كثيرة متفرقة في عدد الأمصار كالقطيف و الأحساء وصفوى والكويت والبصرة والبحرين. 

- آل الحبيب, آل عباس, آل سيف: من سبيع. 

- آل دهيم: من قبيلة بني هاجر. 

- آل حمدإن وآل عجاج (آل الزبير): خوالد. 

- آل الداوود: 
تداخلوا مع السادة كثيراً, واصهروا بعضهم بعضا, وهم ينتمون إلى بني تميم بن مر بن ود بن طإنحة بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان وقد نزح هؤلاء من نجد من حوطة بني تميم قبل حوالي ثلاثة قرون. 

- آل العصفور: 
بقايا دولة العصفوريين التي حكمت بعد العيونيين, ولا زال الكثير منهم في أوال البحرين, ومعلوم إن بني عصفور يرجع نسبهم إلى بني عقيل بن عامر بن صعصعة بن هوازن العدنانيين من بني عبد القيس وهم يسكنون الأحساء وصفوى. 

- آل المسلم: 
بطن من آل ربيعة بطن من آل طي من القحاطنة ينتسبون إلى بني خالد وربما كانوا فرع آل حميد من بني خالد. 

- آل النمر: آل الفرج, آل الزاهر: 
وهؤلاء قحطانيون قدموا من قرية ( الأسلمية) بنجد, أول من قدم إليها نمر بن عابد بن عفصيإن وتزوج ابنة الشيخ(محمدالعراجنة) وأولدها (مزة و زاهرو نمر) وإلى هؤلاء ينتمي آل فرج, وآل الزاهر و آل النمر الذين ظهر منهم العلامة الشيخ محمد بن نمر العوامي(1277هـ - 1348هـ) وهناك احسائيون من آل النمر يسكنون الدمام والمبرز, وهم أبناء عم آل النمر في العوامية, وهؤلاء ينتمي أيضاً (آل محمد علي وآل الناصر) في المبرز. 

- آل الزاهر: 
وهم غير المذكورين آنفاً, فهؤلاء من بني عبد القيس بن أسد بن ربيعة, ومنهم الشاعر والأديب الحاج علي الزاهر. 

- آل ثويمر: 
من سكان العوامية القدامى وهم من قبيلة سبيع بن صعب بن معاوية بن كثير بن مالك بن حشم بن حاشد بن حمدإن.وإلى آل الثويمر ينتمي كل من (آل الخميس, آل قويريص, آل صويمل, آل زنادي). وكان قدوم آل الثويمر إلى العوامية قبل حوالي ستة قرون. 

- العاراجنة: 
قدموا إلى العوامية في نفس المدة مع آل ثويمر وينتمي هؤلاء إلى الهواجر. 

- آل تحيفة, آل درويش: 
نسبهم واحد, وهم قحطانيون وأبناء عم, ويسكن آل درويش في (الملاحة) كان استيطانهم في العوامية أكثر من 30سنة تقريبا أي قبل الوجود السعودي الأول. 

- آل بو خمسين: 
من بني وداعة بن عمر بن عامر, من الدواسر قدموا من وادي الخماسين- احد فروع وادي الدواسر- في عهد أجود بن زامل (العقيلي) حاكم البحرين وعمان, في أواخر القرن التاسع الهجري. أول من قدم جدّهم الكبير سالم الدوسري, وتزوج من آل علي الشيخ فأولدها صقراً, وأول ماسكنوا قرية (الجبيل) الأحسائية ثم انتقلوا إلى الهفوف ومن صقر نبغ علماء ومراجع مثل الشيخ محمد الكبير, والشيخ حسين بوخمسين, والشيخ محمد بو خمسين الذي أصبح مرجعاً للأحساء وكذلك ابن أخيه الشيخ موسى بوخمسين الذي تولى منصب القضاء الجعفري بالأحساء, ومنهم الشيخ حسن بن الشيخ باقر بوخمسين والشيخ موسى عبد الهادي بو خمسين. وقد نزح آل بوخمسين من قرية (الجبيل) إلى محلة الرقة الوسطى بالهفوف والتي سميت بالفوارس فيما بعد, ثم انتشروا فيما بعد إلى الدمام والكويت.. وتوجد عائلة (آل صالح) وتوجد مجموعات من آل بوخمسين تسكن خوزستان إيران, كانت انتقلت إليها بسبب الاضطرابات التي سادت البلاد آنذاك. 

- آل بو عيسى: 
من بني عبد القيس بن أسد بن ربيعة, اشتهروا بصناعة النسيج وحياكة الأقمشة, وعلى يدهم اشتهرت المشالح (العبي) الأحسائية. 

- بوحليقة: 
من عتيبة ومنهم صالح بوحليقة والشيخ جواد بن الشيخ أحمد بوحليقة وهم يقطنون الأحساء. 

- الخُرس: 
من الدواسر, قدموا إلى الأحساء منذ قرون عديدة منهم الشيخ إبراهيم الخرس, والشيخ عبد الأمير الخرس, والشيخ أحمد الخرس. 

- آل عمران: 
ينتمون إلى عنيزة بن أسد, وقيل من بني حنيفة بن صعب بن بكر بن وائل. ولهم أبناء عم يحملون نفس الاسم من أهل السنة. 

- الشعبان: 
ينتمون إلى بني عبد القيس, تصدّوا للمآتم وترويج الشعائر الحسينية, وحافظوا عليها حتى في أحلك الظروف السياسية التي عصفت البلاد. 

- الرمضان: 
ينتمون إلى قبيلة بني خزاعة, حيث جاء في كتاب مخطوط للشاعر المعاصر محمد حسين بن الشيخ على الرمضان في التعريف بآل الرمضان ما يلي: ذكر الشيخ غانم الخز اعي صاحب كتاب (خزاعة) إن رمضان هو من أبناء سلمان بن محمد باشا الذي أنجب 12 ولداً أحدهم رمضان وهو جد آل رمضان الأحسائيين, ونسبه هو الشيخ رمضان بن سلمان بن عباس بن محمد بن حسن بن داوود بن عبد الله بن عبد المنعم بن هديب بن رخا بن أثير بن جلال بن رضا بن دعبل الخزاعي شاعر أهل البيت المعروف, هاجر رمضان من العراق إلى البحرين ومعه اثنان من أخواته إلى الأحساء, منهم العلامة الجليل الشهيد الثاني من آل رمضان الشيخ علي بن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله الرمضان الأحسائي المقتول شهيداً سنة 1265هـ, ومنهم الشهيد الأول من آل رمضان الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله الرمضان المتوفى سنة 1240هـ في البحرين حسبما ذكره ناشر قصيدته (خير الوصيين) ومنهم الأديب الشاعر محمد حسين بن الشيخ علي الرمضان, وأخوه الأديب الحاج جواد الرمضان. 

- آل الصَّحّاف: 
يعود نسبهم إلى (ربيعة) إحدى القبائل العربية الشهيرة. ولآل(الصحاف) وجود مرموق في الأحساء والكويت ولهم امتداد في كل من البحرين والقطيف وفي البصرة وسوق الشيوخ في العراق, وهي من الأسر العلمية الجليلة التي أنجبت العديد من العلماء والشعراء منهم الشيخ أحمد بن الشيخ علي الصحاف(ت 1319هـ) , والشيخ حسين الصحاف (1303هـ - 1343هـ) ومنهم الشيخ محمد بن حسين الصحاف الذي كان زعيماً دينياً في الكويت ووكيلاً مطلقاً من المرجع الديني الكبير الشيخ محمد حسين أبو خمسين (ت 1313هـ) ومنهم الشيخ كاظم الصحاف (1313- 1399هـ) الشاعر المعروف. 

- العامر: 
من بني عبد القيس, امتهنوا الصيدلة, منهم الشيخ توفيق بن جابر العامر. 

- الحرز: 
من بني عبد القيس بن أسد بن ربيعة , ممن تولوا الزعامة في الأحساء. 

- الهاجري: 
من قبيلة بني هاجر, ولازالوا ينتسبون إليها, منهم الشيخ المجتهد محمد الهاجري, وله حوزة علمية لتدريس العلوم الدينية. 

- الحسن : 
من بني عبد القيس, ومنهم ملا عبد الله بن علي آل حسن المتوفى سنة 1357هـ. 

- الموسى : 
منهم الشيعة والسنة, وهم بطن من بني لام من طي. 

- المهنا: 
ينتمون إلى بني تميم, وهم مضريون لهم أبناء عم كثيرون من أهل, السنة منهم الشيخ معتوق المهنا. 

- الحدب, والعوض: 
ينتمون إلى بني عبد القيس, منهم الشيخ حسن بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب العوض. 

- النويحل: من بني عبد القيس. 

- آل مبارك: 
ينتمون إلى بني حنظلة بن مالك بن زيد بن مناة بن تميم ولهم أبناء هم من أهل السنة, منهم الملا عبد الله بن محمد بن حسين المبارك المتوفى سنة1404هـ 

- آل حاجّي : 
من الأسر الجليلة في (الأحساء) ونسبهم إلى الإمام الكاظم عليه السلام أجلى ولأوضح نسب, وهم سادة عرب أقحاح استيطانهم في الأحساء قديم, وأول من نزح إلى البلاد من المدينة المنورة, في القرن الثامن الهجري جدهم وجد عدد من الأسر العلوية الكبيرة السيد أحمد المدني وكانوا لا يزالوا يقيمون في قرية (التُّويثير) بالأحساء, وقد نزح بعض من ( آل حاجي) إلى إيران في بداية القرن الثالث عشر الهجري – تقريباً- واستوطنوا بلدة (مُهر) من توابع (شيراز) وعرفوا فيما بعد بـ(آل المهري) نسبة إلى (مُهر) , ومنهم العلامة السيد عباس المهري بن السيد حسين بن هاشم بن علي بن هاشم, المولود في مهر سنة الاثنين 26 جمادى الثاني 1408هـ, ومنهم شقيقة السيد عبد الحسن الحاجي المتوفى بعد سنة 1206هـ, ومنهم شقيقة السيد هاشم الحاجي. ولآل حاجي شجرة نسب كتبها العلامة السيد عبد الرزاق كمونة النجفي.

----------


## هديل

- آل السيد خليفة: 
وهم موسويون ينتمون إلى الإمام موسى الكاظم عليه السلام, كان السيد خليفة الأحسائي (حدود 1195-1279هـ)من كبار العلماء ومشاهيرهم في عصرة وأسرته من اشرف الأسر العلوية وأجلها, وقد خلف أبناءً و أحفادا جلهم من كبار العلماء منهم السيد باقر بن خليفة الأحسائي الذي شغل منصب الوكيل الديني في مدينة البصرة (ت1281هـ), ومنهم السيد محمد علي خليفة الأحسائي (القرن 14), وعرف ابنائة وذريته بالآنتساب إليه فكانوا يدعون بــ(آل خليفة) و ( آل السيد خليفة) وكانوا معرفين في النجف و الصرة – بالعراق- ولهم مكانتهم المرموقة, وأصلهم من قرية (القارة) بالأحساء حيث منها هاجر جدهم السيد خليفة إلى النجف وفيها انتشرت ذريته. وجدير بالذكر إنه لا يوجد اليوم في النجف الاشرف أحد من السادة (آل خليفة), أما في البصرة فالظاهر إنهم لا زالو موجودين فيها. 




- الفضلي : 
نسبة إلى (الفضل بن ربيعة) جد قبيلة (الفضول) المعروفة التي هي إحدى بطون قبيلة (طي) العربية المشهورة و (آل الفضلي) و (آل علي) و (العبّاد) و (السليم) الموجودون اليوم في (العمران) وكذلك (آل علي) في القارة كلهم قبيلة واحدة. وأول من نزح إلى الأحساء في شرقي الجزيرة العاربية قادماً من (مُلهَم) إحدى قرى نجد في قلب جزيرة العرب جدهم (عمران بن فضل), وكان ذلك سنة 1050هـ, وبعد إن استقر في الطرف الشرقي من ( الأحساء) عرفت المنطقة باسمه فأطلق عليها اسم (العمران) لما كان يتمتع به من رئاسة قبيلته ذات التفوق العشائري في المنطقة. وكان (عمران بن فضل) أول من تشيّع وتمذهب بمذهب أهل البيت عليهم السلام عند نزوله الأحساء. وما تزال هذه الأسرة الكريمة ذات مكانة مرموقة وسمعة طيبة في الأحساء وقد أنجبت علماء كالشيخ سلطان آل عباد العلي الفضلي (ت سنة 1320هـ) ومنهم آية الله الميرزا محسن الفضلي(1312 – 1409هـ) ومنهم الدكتور عبد الهادي الفضلي. 

- آل علي : 
هناك آل علي آخرون يسكنون قرية (المركز) جدّهم محمد العلي وهم من قبيلة حرب المشهورة. 

- الحجي : 
ينتمون إلى بني عبد القيس. 

- الشوّاف: 
منهم المرحوم الشيخ حسين الشواف ومنهم الشهيد محمد بن نور بن حسين الشواف. 

- المنديل: 
كانوا فرسان الشيعة وحماتهم من غزو البدو وكذلك بعض آل (العلوان). 

- البحراني: 
البحرانيون هم شيعة الخط و هجر و أوال الأصليون. 

- العمر: أصلهم من السنة. 

- الأمير: 
من عنزة منهم على الأمير الذي كان الساعد للشيخ المرجع محمد بوخمسين. 

- آل الشخص: 
وهم موسويون ينتمون إلى الإمام موسى الكاظم عليه السلام, وجدهم السيد احمد المدني, منهم العلامة السيد محمد باقر الشخص, وابنه السيد عبد الرضا الشخص, والسيد عبد الله هاشم محمد الشخص, والخطيب المرحوم السيد محمد حسين بن أحمد الشيخ(ت1408هـ) والسيد محمد رضا عبد الله الشخص, والسيد محمد السيد هاشم الشخص, والسيد هاشم محمد الشخص. 

- البقشي: 
من سبيع اشتهروا بتجارة الذهب والأقمشة, منهم الشيخ أمين البقشي والشيخ محمد البقشي والشيخ عبد المجيد البقش, وإلى آل البقشي ينتمي (البو جبارة) (والباذر) ويسكنون جميعاً (الرفعة الوسطى بالهفوف). 

- العليو: 
ينتمون إلى بني عبد القيس, وهم من وجهاء البلاد. 

- العبدي: 
من بني عبد القيس, يسكنون في الهفوف. 

- الشهاب, والهلال: 
عائلتان تنتميان إلى اصل واحد, من بني عامر من بني عبد القيس, منهم الشيخ حسين بن إبراهيم الهلال, والشيخ محمد الشهاب. 

- الصبّاغ: 
من عائلة العامر من بني عبد القيس. 

- الغزال: 
من بني عامر من بني عبد القيس. 

- الغدير: 
ترجع إلى عائلة عامر, من بني عبد القيس, كما إن عائلة العامر التي تسكن(التيمية)في الأحساء هي فرع من عائلة العامر بالهفوف. 

- الصايغ: 
ينتمون إلى آل مبارك في الرياض. 

- آل إبراهيم: 
قبيلة نزحت من حائل في شمال الجزيرة العربية إلى ما يسمى الآن بالمنطقة الشرقية كما نزحت أفخاذ أخرى من آل إبراهيم إلى العراق فاستوطن فريق منهم في الناصرية جنوب العراق واستقر فريق آخر منهم في المشخاب في الفرات الأوسط, ويقيم فريق آخر في العمارة والجميع ينتمون إلى طي التي غلب عليها اسم شمر في الوقت الحالي, يسكن كثيراً منهم حالياً بلاد صفوى والكويكب والمسعودية من القطيف وهي قبيلة تجارية و أدبية أشهرهم و أبرزهم المرحوم سلمان آل إبراهيم الصفوإني صاحب جريدة اليقظة العراقية. وكان وزيراً للثقافة والإرشاد القومي في عهد حكومة عبد الكريم قاسم بالعراق. 

- المحسني : 
يرجع نسبهم إلى (ربيعة بن نزار) إحدى القبائل العربية الشهيرة. ويعد (آل المحسني ) من البيوتات العلمية التي أنجبت عدداً من رجال العلم والفضيلة منهم الشيخ أحمد المحسني (1107-1247هـ) وهو أول من لقب بـ(المحسني) نسبة إلى جده محسن بن الشيخ علي الأحسائي ومنهم الشيخ محسن القريني الأحسائي المتوفى سنة 1222هـ أحد كبار العلماء في عصره, ومنهم الشيخ حبيب بن قرين الأحسائي(حدود 1275- 1363هـ) الذي كان في عصرة مرجعاً في البصرة و الأحساء. وفي أوائل القرن الثالث عشر الهجري حدث في الأحساء وما جاورها من البلدان المطلة على الخليج اضطرابات وفتن طائفية ومحاربة قاسية للشيعة مما اضطر العديد من العلماء والشرفاء إن يغادروا المنطقة إلى بلدان أخرى مثل إيران والعراق, وكان ممن غادر الحساء لهذة الأسباب الشيخ أحمد المحسني حيث هاجر منها مع أفراد عائلته سنة1412هـ وكان بصحبته –ظاهراً بعض أرحامه والمقربين لديه- وتوجه فوراً إلى (خوزستان) حيث ألقى رحله في مدينة(الدَّورق) المعروفة اليوم بـ (الفلاحية) ولا يزال ذريته فيها. وكان لهم المكانة السامية والمقام الشامخ والصيت الجميل. ويوجد أيضاً من أبناء عمهم وأرحامهم في الأحساء والكويت , ويعرفون بـ (آل القريني) , كما لهم امتداد في البصرة. 

- آل السيد سلمان: 
من الأسر العلوية الجليلة البيوتات العلمية العريقة, ولهم في(الأحساء) مكانتهم المرموقة ومنزلتهم المتميزة. وقد برز من الأسرة بعض العلماء كان بعضهم مراجع تقليد في الأحساء ودول الخليج, ومنهم السيد هاشم السلمان الموسوي الأحسائي المتوفى سنة 1309هـ ثم نجله السيد ناصر الأحسائي المتوفى سنة 1358هـ والسيد حسين بن السيد محمد العلي المتوفى سنة 1369هـ وهو أول عالم إمامي يشغل منصب القضاء الجعفري بشكل رسمي في الأحساء في ظل الدولة السعودية وقد استمر في هذا المنصب مدة طويلة تزيد عن أربعين عاماً, ومنهم نجله السيد هاشم المتوفى سنة 1390هـ ومنهم أخيه السيد هاشم العلي الكبير المتوفى سنة1400هـ, ومنهم السيد علي بن السيد ناصر السلمان والسيد علي الياسين السلمان. والسيد حسين بن علي الياسين السلمان والسيد محمد السيد ناصر السلمان بن حسين المتوفى سنة 1339هـ ومنهم السيد محمد بن ناصر بن هاشم السلمان والسيد هاشم بن السيد محمد الحسن السلمان, وجاء في كتاب عن (إسرة السلمان) ما ملخصة: إن السيد محمد والد السيد سلمان الذي عرفت الأسرة بالآنتساب إليه كان يقطن مدينة (الحويزة) من بلاد (خوزستان), ثم هاجر منها إلى (البحرين) في أوائل القرن الثاني عشر الهجري وبعد مدة حدثت أحداث دامية في البحرين هاجر السيد سلمان أو والده السيد محمد إلى الأحساء وتوطن حدود 1151هـ, وأول ما سكن في محلة(السباسب) بمدينة المبرز ثم انتقل منها إلى (المطيرفي) إحدى قرى (الأحساء الشمالية) لما كثرت الذرية تفرقوا في البلاد فسكنوا المبرز والرميلة والقرين ونزح بعضهم إلى سيهات والقطيف وسوق الشيوخ بـ(العراق). وجاء في الكتاب المذكور أيضا إن جملة من الأسر الموسوية في الأحساء هم السادة (آل ياسين و آل طه وآل إبراهيم والناصر يلتقون جميعاً مع سادة (السلمان) في جدهم الأول السيد إسماعيل بن حسين بن حسن, وهو الجد الثالث للسيد سلمان بن محمد بن يوسف بن علي بن السيد إسماعيل ويعود نسب هذه الأسر جميعاً إلى الإمام الكاظم عليه السلام بواسطة ابنه جعفر. 

- آل اللويمي : 
اللويمي نسبة إلى (بني لام) القبيلة العربية الشهيرة ينتمي إليهم الشيخ عبد المحسن اللويمي المتوفى سنة 1245هـ وهم يقطنون قرية (البطالية) بالأحساء, وفي بدايات القرن الثالث عشر حدثت في المنطقة فتن طائفية ومضايقات شديدة للشيعة مما اضطر عدداً من العلماء والشرفاء إلى مغادرة البلاد والتوجه إلى العراق والدول المجاورة. وكان ممن هاجر من الأحساء في تلك الظروف السيخ عبد المحسن اللويمي فاتجه نحو إيران عن طريق البحر وكان بصحبته أخوه الشيخ عيسى وابنه الشيخ علي بالإضافة إلى عائلته وبعض أصحابة وأقاربة, وبعد وصولة تجول عدة مدن إيرانية بغية اختيار المكان المناسب لسكناه, فزار مرقد الإمام الرضا عليه السلام في خراسان ومر بطهران وأصفهان وشيراز وكرمان ثم مدينة سيرجان التابعة بمحافظة شيراز حيث وقع اختياره عليها واتخذها مقرا له ولمرافقيه, وتاريخ وروده إلى سيرجان سنة 1218هـ, وفي سيرجان بنى مسجداَ وأسس مدرسة علمية, وكان هناك أستاذا مدرساً كما كان في سيرجان وأطرافها زعيما ومرشداً حتى وفاته, وقبلا في سيرجان لازال حتى اليوم مشيداً عامراً, ولده ولدان عالمان هما الشيخ محمد والشيخ علي, وكان الشيخ علي مصاحباً لأبيه في سفرهم إلى ديار إيران, وذريته موجودة إلى اليوم في سيرجان ويعرفون بــ( آل محسني). أما الشيخ محمد فبقي في الأحساء مع بعض إخوانه وذريتهم, وآل اللويمي وآل البشر الموجودون في الأحساء هم أحفاد الشيخ محمد كما كتب ذلك الملا كاظم اللويمي وله أخ عالم اسمه الشيخ عيسى اللويمي كان مع أخيه في سفرهم إلى إيران وتوفي في شيراز. 

- آل السبعي : 
إسرة السبعي من الأسر العلمية الجليلة, ويعود نسبهم إلى سبع بن سالم بن رفاعة ولذا يقال لهم (السبعي) وقد خرج منهم عدد كبير من العلماء والشعراء, منهم الشيخ محمد بن حسين السبعي, والشيخ حسين بن علي السبعي, وكان أبرزهم الشيخ أحمد السبعي ووالده الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله السبعي. ويوجد في الأحساء من يلقب بـالسبعي من العلويين, والمعروف إن بيت السبعي ليس من الأسر العلوية, وبعد التحقيق تبين إن هؤلاء السادة ينتسبون إلى (آل السبعي) من طرف الأم وغلب عليهم لقب السبعي تبعاً لأمهم كما هو جارٍ كثيراً بين القبائل العربية وغيرها, وآل السبعي اليوم موجودون في قرية (الحُليلة) بالأحساء ويقال لهم السبعي وهم من وجهاء القرية وأشرافها وليسوا من العلويين ومنهم الخطيب الفاضل الحاج ملا محمد بن حسين آل مبارك السبعي, وفي قرية القارة المجاورة للحليلة توجد موقوفات معروفة إلى اليوم باسم(موقوفات السبعي) تهدى إليه الذبائح والنذورات في عشرة محرم وهناك راية تعرف بـ(راية السبعي) يعتقد فيها الناس ويتبركون بها. 

- الفضول: 
أبناء فضل بن ربيعة جد آل فضل الطائيين وهم من وجهاء البلاد, كانوا يسكنون قرية (الفضول) من القرى الشرقية الكبيرة بالأحساء. 

- آل زين الدين: 
ينتمي إليهم آية الله الأوحد الشيخ أحمد بن زين الدين الأحسائي(1166-1241هـ) كان آبائه من رمضان فما فوق كلهم من أبناء العامة إلا إنهم كانوا بعيدين عن التعصب, وكانوا يسكنون البادية بنواحي الأحساء فحدثت منافرة وحرب بين (داغر) وأبيه (رمضان) فاضطر داغر إلى الابتعاد عن جوار أبيه فترك البادية ونقل عائلته إلى (المطيرفي) وطن الشيخ أحمد بن زين الدين., وما مضت إلا مدة يسيرة حتى اعتنق داغر مذهب الإمامة فصار هو وذريته من الشيعة الإثني عشرية, وأما عشيرته فقد ذكر الشيخ احمد بن زين الدين إن نسبهم ينتهي إلى (صقر) ثم قال: (وهو كبير الطائفة المشهورة بالمشاهير وشيخهم وبه يفتخرون وإليه ينتسبون). 

- الجمّازي : 
ظاهراً نسبة إلى (جماز) بن إبراهيم بن إسماعيل أحد أجداد السيد حسن بن السيد محمد الحسيني الموسوي الجمازي الأحسائي ومن ذرية محمد العابد بن الإمام الكاظم عليه السلام, موطنهم القارة و التويثير وأصلهم من المدينة المنورة ولا وجود لهم الآن في الأحساء لعل لقبهم قد تغيّر. 

- آل خليفة: 
إسرة معروفة في الأحساء ذات شان ومقام بين الناس , كانوا ولا يزالو ذوي شرف ووجاهة , وقد برز منهم العلامة الشيخ محمد الخليفة وغيره من الفضلاء والشعراء مثل ابنه العلامة الشيخ حسين بن الشيخ محمد الخليفة المولود سنة 1388هـ وممثلاً عن المرجع السيد محسن الحكيم ثم عن المرجع السيد أبو القاسم الموسوي الخوئي, ومنهم ابنه الشيخ صادق الخليفة المولود سنة 1326هـ ومنهم الشيخ صالح بن الخليفة. وذكر بعض رجال الأسرة إن كل ( آل خليفة) المعروفين اليوم في (المبرز) وبعضهم في الدمام هم من ذرية الشيخ حسين بن محمد بن خليفة ولقبوا بـ(الخليفة) نسبة إلى جدهم (خليفة) المذكور. 

- آل المزيدي: 
إسرة معروفة في الأحساء والكويت ونزح بعضهم إلى (خوزستان) في أواخر القرن الثالث عشر الهجري, وأصلهم من دينة الهفوف. وقد برز منهم بعض العلماء الأفاضل مثل الشيخ حسين بن الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله المزيدي وابن أخيه الشيخ محمد بن موسى بن محمد المزيدي (القرن الثالث عشر). 

- آل الهلالي: 
ينتسبون إلى قبيلة بني هلال العربية الأصلية من فرع كان يسكن الحجاز منذ القديم, ونزح بعض أفراده إلى مدينة الهفوف, وفي أواخر العهد العثماني إنتقلوا إلى الجنوب العراقي فسكنوا في ناحية الزبير التابعة لمدينة البصرة. وفي إمارة خزعل لإقليم خوزستان انتقل جدهم إبراهيم إلى المحمرة, وبعد حفنة من السنين عاد إلى البصرة مرة أخرى بينما تحول بعض أقاربه ومنهم الخطيب الملا هلال بن الحاج على الهلالي إلى أسواق الشيوخ التابعة لمحافظة الناصرية. وممن برز منهم الشيخ عبد الحميد بن إبراهيم الهلالي المتوفى سنة 1406هـ, والخطيب الملا جواد. 

- آل الكعبي: 
ينتهي نسبهم إلى كعب بن عامر رئيس قبائل كعب القبيلة العربية المشهورة ذات المجد الأثيل والعز والمنعة, وكعب قبيلة ذات عدة عظيمة وعدد كبير ومقام شامخ وصيت جميل. من رجالها المرحوم الشيخ هاشم الكعبي ومنهم الشيخ عبد الأمير بن ناصر الكعبي الدورقي , ومنهم الخطيب الشيخ داوود بن سلمان الكعبي صاحب كتاب الدروع الداوودية. 

- آل عثيان: 
من الأسر العلمية الجليلة المعروفة في الأحساء, ومنهم الشيخ حسين بن الشيخ محمد آل عثيان, ومنهم الشيخ عبد الله بن إبراهيم آل عثيان المتوفى بعد عام 1421هـ, والشيخ علي بن محمد بن عبد الله آل عثيان من علماء القرن الرابع عشر, والشيخ محمد بن عبد الله آل عثيان, ومنهم الملا عبد الحسين بن الشيخ حسن آل عثيان, ومنهم الشاعر معتوق بن عبد الله العثيان, وموطن هذه الأسرة من القديم حتى الآن هو بلدة القارة, ومنها من نزح إلى نواحي البصرة بالعراق. 

- آل السلطان: 
في الأحساء من الوداعيين الدواسر ينتسبون إلى جذمي العرب (عدنان وقحطان) و الدواسر قسمان دواسر بن تغلب بن وائل (العدنانيون) و آل (زايد) قال الشيخ محمود شاكر في كتابه (البحرين): - الدواسر وأصولهم من نجد من أصل قحطاني وأكثر مناطقهم في الدمام والخبر, إذ لجأوا إلى هاتين المدينتين بعد خلافهم مع حكومة البحرين-. منهم الأديب الفاضل الشيخ صالح السلطان, والشيخ جواد عايش السلطان. 

وللعلم هناك الكثير من الاسماء الاخرى............ 

يتبع

----------


## هديل

هنا العوائل العواميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

اسماء العوائل في العوامية من العوائل التاريخية والمتأصلة في العوامية العراجنة ومنهم الشيخ محمد العرجان ،وآل ثويمر ، آل الزيمور ،وآل غريب ،وآل لباد ،وآل هميلي ، وآل العنبري ،وآل طرموخ ، وآل الصديق ،وال جبار .
وهذهالعوائل كما أخبر به كبار السن في منطقة العوامية في مقدمتهم الجاج الوجيه السيد سلمان العوامي أنهم من سكان العوامية الاصليين الذين لم يكونوا مع من نزح إليها. وكما أن هناك كثيرا من عوائل العوامية التي انقرضت وليس لها ذكر الا في بعض الاوراق القديمة مثل صكوك البيع والوقف وما أشبه .
• وبالنسبة الى العرجان فقد تفرعوا الى عدة عوائل هي :
1. آل الربح ( ربح من أنباء الشيخ محمد العرجان ) يقول بعض آل الربح أن نسبهم غير عائد الى الشيخ محمد العرجان بل أن اصلهم من العراق ونزح جدهم الاول حسين العراقي الى المنطقة واتصل ببني خالد وكان يدعى عندهم فتى المهاشير وكان يربح كثيرا فلقب بذاك اللقب ( آل ربح) وكانو ايضا بآل الحاج حسين العراقي حيث انه نزح من منطقة(شفاثة) بالعراق
وكيف كان : وكما انه ليس هناك دليل يثبت صحة هذه الاقوال فإن هذه العوائل هي العوائل الاصلية في العوامية, حيث ليس هنا الا الشياع المطمئن للقلوب الصادر من الاباء والامهات وكبار السن , حيث انهم ادركوا الماضي واخبروا عنه 
2. آل جمال 
3. آل عبيد
4. آل صمخان
5. آل حيح
6. آل سبيتي
7. آل مصلاب
8. آل دبيسي
9. آل سعيد
10. آل بناوي
11. آل غزوي
12. آل حماد
13. آل ابو عبد الله
• وكذلك آل ثويمر فقد تفرعت لعدة عوائل:
1. آل خميس والاصل آل بن يعيش كما هو ثابت في احد صكوك البيع وعليها شهادة عدد من زعماء العوامية في ذلك الوقت ويعود تاريخها الى(1350) وهم محمد بن حسين الفرج ومحسن بن عبد العال الربح وحسين بن عبد العال بن ربح
2. آل سالم
3. اولاد ملا جعفر
4. آل شيخ احمد
5. آل اسماعيل
6. آل رحيماني
7. آل سويداني وكلهم يعودون في نسبهم الى جنابة العلامة المفضال الشيخ احمد ثويمر(قدس سره) كما هو واضح من خلال الصكوك واوراق المبيع والوصية التي نحتفظ بها
8. قريريص
9. الشيخ حسن بن حسين الثويمر
10. الشيخ عبدالله بن حسين الثويمر
11. آل صويمل
12. آل الشلب
13. آل المدن
• وهناك بعض العوائل النازحة من مناطق مختلفة مثل البحرين والمدينة وبعض قرى منا طق القطيف وهم كما يلي

1. الفرج ، والنمر ، والزاهر : كلهم ينسبون الى نمر بن عايد بن عفيصان من سكنة الاسلمية من قرى الخرج من نجد ولاحساء والقطيف ، واتفق أنه ورد العوامية في عصر كان القائد فيها رجلا يسمى الشيخ محمد العرجان وطلب من اهالي العواميه أن يزوجوه بامرأه منهم وأخبرهم أنه كان شيعيا متكتما فزوجوه الشيخ محمد بنتا له اسمها (عدا) فاولده ولد أسماه نمرا ثم أولد نمر هذا ثلاثة أولاد نمر وفرج وزاهر واليهم انتسبت الاسر الثلاث
2. أسره أل الشيخ وأسرة آل أبي المكارم : الاصل البحرين ،حيث هاجر الشيخ عبد الله بن الشيخ أخمد من البحرين الى العواميه وذلك بطلب من اهل العواميه أنفسهم وذلك لحاجتهم الماسة لرجل من اهل العلم يرجعون اليه في امور دينهم ودنياهم فبقي فيها مصلحا مرشدا مؤدبا حتى أصلح الفساد ولم الشعث وجمع الشتات وكانت هذه اعماله الى ان توفاه الله سنة(1282) .اما أسرة " ابو امكارم" يرجع الى الشيخ محمد بن عبد الله فقد كان سيدا من اهل السماحة واماما من مراجع الخاصة وساعرا من شعراء الاسلام واشتهر بأبي المكارم لمكاره الشلملة العامة ولد سنة (1255) وتوفي (1318)
3. آل العوى والان يلقب البعض بالشيوخ: الاصل البحرين ،من البشرى وسبب التسمية ان جدهم كان يسكن بعيدا عن البلاد ولما زاراه أحد اولاد عمه قال له لمذا تسكن في النخيل بعيدا عن البلادك . كأنك عوى فسمى بالعوى .وهناك سبب اخر وهى أنه كان كثير الشراء للدجاج من السوق القطيف وينقلها للذين لا يستطيعون الوصول الى الاسواق فسمى بذلك . وقد خرج لهذه الاسرة كثير من العلماء ، راجع : انوار البدرين ، في تراجم علماء آل الحريفي.
4. آل صالح:الاصل من البحرين كما يقول السيد حسين العوامي نزحو الى العوامية. 
5. آل العرادي : الاصل البحرين من قرية (عراد ) يرجعون الى جدهم أبي على العرادي .
6. الحساوي (العافي) الاصل الاحساء (العمران ) يرجعون الى جدهم عبدالمحسن العافي .
7. الكعبي :الاصل الاحساء ويسمون (قمريات).
8. أل ادم : الاصل البحرين جاء بهم جدهم عبدالله على عهد سلمان الشيوخ واستقروا في العواميه .
9. الماحوزي : الاصل البحرين يرجعون الى جدهم على الماحوزي من قرية (ماحوز ) ونزحوا الى العوامية .
10. آل الفلا الاصل القديح وحاء بهم الى العوامية جدهم راشد .
11. آل التوبي : الاصا من التوبي وجاء بهم العواميه جدهم على واخوه مهدي .
12. آل العوكار : الصل من البحرين وهم ممن جاء الى العواميه برفقة الشيخ عبداللهى السالفة الذكر ، وجاء معه جدهم على العوكار.
13. آل عبد الجبار: الاصل من الاحساء وقد هاجروا بادي ذي بدء الى قلعة القطيف وجاء جدهم أحمد بن حسن الى العواميه واستقروا بها 
14. آل سويكت : الاصل من البابيه بالقطيف من ثم نزحوا الى العواميه .
15. آل الجشي : الاصل من البحرين لكنهم هاجروا الى القلعة بالقطيف ثم منهم عبد اللطيف بن مهدي الى العوامية

.16. آل نصيف : الصل من البحرين ثم نزحوا الى العوامية وينقسمون الى قسمين قسم في القديح وقسم قي العواميه.

----------


## هديل

تابع اسماء العوائل في العواميه


• آل القطان :الاصل البحرينوجلء مهعهم الى العوامية على بن حسن القطان .
آل مويل : هم فرع من آل الزاهر.
• آل نجران :هم فرع من آل الزاهر.
• آل عبد النبي :الاصل القديح وجاء العواميه أبوهم محمد بن على النبي.
• آل الخنيزي: ينقسمون الى قسمين : قسم الاصل العواميه والقسم الثاني الاصل القطيف (القلعة )وهم أولاد الحاج الشيخ حسن بن الشيخ على الخنيزي (قدس) 
• آل السنان: الاصل القطيف (القلعة) وجاء العوامية جدهم عبدالله بن حسن السنان ولا تزال هناك كثير منهم في العوامية
• آل هيكل : الاصل سنابس تاروت ، وجاء الى العوامية جدهم محمد بن على هيكل ،ومنهم قسم في العواميه وقسم في سيهات .
• . الصفاني : الاصل صفوى وجاء الى العواميه جدهم على بن حسين الصفاني .
• آل عبد الرضا : خارج العوامية وانما جاءوا على عهد سلمان الشيوخ واستقروا في العوامية.
• .آل حرفان :الاصل البحرين ثم هاجروا الى جبل أحريف نزح جدهم محمد الى داخل العوامية .
• آل الخباز :الاصل تاروت وجاء جدهم جعفر بن محمد الى العوامية .
• آل البدراني : الاصل البحرين ثم هاجروا الى تاروت وجاء جدهم محمد الى العوامية .
• آل عطيريز :خارج العوامية جاءوا على عهد سلمان الشيوخ الى العوامية .
• آل عمار :خارج العوامية ونزحوا اليها بعد ذلك.
• آل جعفري: خارج العوامية ويسمون الان أل خزعل .
• آل سهوي : خارج العوامية ثم نزحوا أليها 
• آل صخا :الاصل البحرين وهاجروا الى سيهات ثم الى العوامية وجاء بهم جدهم حسن الى العوامية
• آل درويش :خارج العواميه ثم نزحوا الى العوامية .
• آل مرهون : الاصل البحرين ثم هاجروا الى تاروت ثم جاء جدهم مرهون بن داوود بن مرهون الى العوامية 


• الجردابي (آل المعلم ) : الاصل من قرية جرداب بالبحرين وهاجر جدهم على الجردابي الى الدبابية بالقطيف وجاء الى العوامية ابوهم مكي الجردابي وهم الان قسم في العوامية وقسم في سيهات .
• آل حريز : الاصل الاحساء (الهفوف) ويسمون آل حرز
• آل بدن :خارج العوامية ونزحوا اليها بعد ذلك ويقال أن اصلهم البحرين .
• آل ياسين (ضيف) وضيوف : خارج العوامية ونزحوا اليها وقيل انهم من البحرين.
• آل سعيد : خارج العوامية ونزحوا اليها وقيل انهم من البحرين.
• آل غواص: خارج العوامية ونزحوا اليها وقيل انهم من البحرين.
• آل الاوجامي الاصل من الاوجام وجاء جدهم حسين محمد الاوجامي العوامية وستقروا بها.
• آل سياقات : خارج العوامية ونزحوا اليها بعد ذلك 
• آل إقبال: الاصل يقال من خواص علي بن احمد بن على بن محسن الزاهر رافقة من الحجاز . كما هو موضح في وصيتة .
• آل جميل (آل مبارك ) جيء بجدهم مبارك الى العوامية حيث كان.
• آل كدادي : خارج العوامية ونزحوا اليها بعد ذلك 
• آل زوري: خارج العوامية ونزحوا اليها بعد ذلك 
• آل الخير: خارج العوامية ونزحوا اليها بعد ذلك 
• آل عريف : خارج العوامية ونزحوا اليها بعد ذلك 
• آل زويري: خارج العوامية ونزحوا اليها بعد ذلك 
• آل محيشي: خارج العوامية ونزحوا اليها بعد ذلك 
• آل قيصوم: خارج العوامية ونزحوا اليها بعد ذلك 
• آل نومان :الاصل من البحرين ونزحوا اليها بعد ذلك .
• آل الطويل : الاصل تاروت وجاء جدهم على بن مكى بن على الطويل . واستقروا بالعوامية.
• آل الليث : الاصل تاروت وجاء جدهم سلمان بن على سلمان آل الليث .الى العوامية واستقر بها منذ ذلك الوقت 
• آل طريف : الاصل سنابس البحرين وجاء العوامية جدهم يوسف واستقربها من ذلك الوقت 
• آل العماني : الاصل من تاروت وجتء جدهم حسن بن عبدالله العماني الى العوامية واستقروا بها من ذلك الوقت .
• آل السيهاتي :الاصل سيهات من آل المسكين وجاء العوامية محمد اخوه صالح الى العوامية واستقروا بها الى الان .
• آل البراكي : الاصل الزور من البحرين وجاء العوامية جدهم محمد بن عبدالله البركي . واستقروا به منذ ذلك الوقت .
• آل المفتاح الاصل من تاروت وجاء العوامية جدهم عبدالله بن ابراهيم المفتاح واستقروبها من ذلك الوقت .
• آل نياح :الاصل الزور بالبحرين أو تاروت وجاءوا العوامية واستقروا بها من ذلك الوقت .
• آل التاجر : الاصل البحرين وجاءوا مع الحاج حسنبن محمد الربيع من سنابس تاروت واستقروا بها من ذلك الوقت.
• آل عويشير : الاصل من القطيف منثم نزحوا الى العوامية جدهم الرابع واستقروا بها كما بنقل ذلك كبا رالسن في العوامية. 
• آل ابن يوشع :الاصل البحرين وهاجروا الى مياس بالقطيف وجاء العوامية موسى يوشع واستقر بها .
• آل فردان :الاصل الشريعة بالقطيف ثم نزحو الى العوامية 
• الجارودي :الاصل من الجاروديه ثم نزحوا الى العوامية.
• آل صباح :الاصل البحرين وهاجروا تاروت وجاء العوامية جدهم حسين بن على الصباح . واستقروا بها .
• آل سهوان :الاصل البحاري وجاء على بن سهوان الى العواميه وقسم منهم من تاروت 
• العاقل : الاصل الاحساء (العمران) وجاء الى العوامية جدهم عبدالله العاقل .
• آل حيان الاصل سنابس تاروت وجاء العوامية الاخوة ابراهيم وعلى ومهدي أبناء محمد حيان .
• العبادي :الاصل البحرين وجاءوا الى العوامية بعد أن سكنوا الحريف.
• القصير من البحرين.
آل مشيخص :الاصل البحرين حيث حيث الى العوامية جدهم اثاني عيسى مشيخض واستقروا فيالعوامية في العوامية من ذلك الوقت .وأول سكانهم في جبل احريف. 
• الصيرفي ،الحساني ،آل ضيف : الاصل من البحرين وسكنوا الحريف ثم العوامية وهم أولادعم.
• البهبه وامدرز: جدهم يدعى رضي ويقال أنه من الذين نزحوا الى العوامية كما ينقل .
• آل محسن : الاصل الاوجام وهاجر على بن محمد الى العوامية .
• المبيوق :الاصل البحرين هاجروا الى الزور ثم العوامية واستقروا بها من ذلك الوقت .
• آل متروك :الاصل البحرين ثم نزحوا بعد ذلك الى العوامية .
• آل زنادي :جاءت التسميه من القدح في الصخر ة لاستخرج النار .
• آل صالح : الاصل من البحرين كما يقول السيد حسين العوامى نزحوا الى العوامية.
• قريريص : جاءت التسميه وكما يقال :كان يلعب في العين ويقول ان قريريص الماء في شفته قرصته فكني بذلك.
• الراضيف : وهم من آل درويش والاصل من البحرين ثم هاجروا الى سنابس تاروت وهاجر منها الى العوامية مكى ويوسف .
• آل معيوف : ربما يرجع أصلهم الى عنيزه بالقصيم ثم نزحزا الى العوامية كما نقل ذلك بعض اجدادهم الكبار ،والسيد حسين العوامى وهو حي يرزق.
• آل مناسف:الاصل البحرين وجاءو الى العوامية قبل الشيخ عبد الله ابو المكارم (قده) 
• آل زايد : الاصل البحرين وهاجروا منها برفقة الشيخ عبد الله (قده ) الى العوامية 
• آل ابو عبد الله : الاصل البحرين وهاجروا منها برفقة الشيخ عبدالله (قده)
• اسكافي: الاصل القطيف ثم نزحوا الى العوامية
• آل دغام: الاصل سنابس تاروت وجاء ابوهم علي الى العوامية
• آل ابو كبوس: الاصل سنابس تاروت وجاء جدهم علي الى العوامية
• آل تحيفه: الاصل يقال من قحطان وهاجر جدهم الى البحرين ثم الى الملاحة ثم الى العوامية
• آل هنيدي: الاصل ام الحمام ثم نزحوا الى العوامية
• آل مرهون: الاصل البحرين ثم نزحوا الى العوامية
• آل الغاوي: الاصل البحاري وجاء العوامية علي بن عبد الله الغاوي
• آل ابو جوهر: الاصل البحرين من قرية سلمى باد وجاء جدهم الى العوامية
• آل الصفار: الاصل الشويكة بالقطيف وجاء جدهم محمد بن عبد الله الى العوامية
• آل غواص: الاصل الشويكة بالقطيف وجاء جدهم مهدي الى العوامية
• آل بطي : الاصل البحرين وجاءوا الى العوامية برفقة الشيخ عبد الله (قده) الى العوامية
• آل العصافرة: الاصل البحرين وجاؤا الى العوامية
• السادة (الشاخوري): الاصل البحرين من قرية شاخور وجاء الى العوامية جدهم سيد احمد الشاخوري
• السادة (اولاد سيد علي الجوال) : الاصل باب الشمال بالقطيف وجاء الى العوامية سيد حسين
• السادة (من جملتهم سيد ابراهيم): الاصل البحرين ثم انقسموا الى ثلاثة اقسام قسم سكن تاروت والاخر الدبابية بالقطيف وآخر سكن العوامية
• آل عبد العال: الاصل الخويلدية وجاء الى العوامية عبدالله بن علي عبد العال
• آل السادة(العوامي) : الاصل المدينة المنورة وسكنوا العوامية قديما وسكنوا بجوار عين المصونة في الارض المسماة (حوي السادة) بالاكواخ وذلك قبل بناء المسورة وكانوا سكنه العوامية قبل سلالة نمر بن عايد بمدة طويلة
• آل المختار :الاصل الاحساء ثم هاجروا الى سيهات وجاء الى العوامية جدهم حمود
• آل صفر: الاصل البحرين وهاجر جدهم علي الى العوامية الى ان استقر بها الى الان
• آل العطل : الاصل البحرين وهاجروا الى العوامية برفقة الشيخ عبدالله (قده)
• آل ربيع:الاصل سنابس تاروت وهاجر جدهم حسن الى العوامية 
• آل السموم : الاصل تاروت وجاء جدهم احمد بن حسن الى العوامية 
• آل هزيم : الاصل الشويكة بالقطيف وجاء جدهم محمد الى العوامية
• آل نهاب : الاصل ربما الخويلدية حيث ان جدهم الثالث سك نهناك كما يقول السيد حسين العوامي عن والده
• آل بن حاجي: الاصل البحاري وجاء منهم الاخوان عبدالله ومحمد بن حاجي
• آل المزرع : الاصل سيهات وجاء منهم الى العوامية جدهم محمد المزرع مع اخيه علي واولاد صالح
• آل جميع: الاصل الاوجام وهاجروا الى القديح ومن ثم الى العوامية حيث نزحوا برفقة الحاج مهدي بن علي الجميع.
• آل العواني : خارج العوامية ونزحوا اليها بعد ذلك 
• آل بن رضوان : خارج العوامية ونزحوا اليها بعد ذلك 
• الاوف: خارج العوامية ونزحوا اليها بعد ذلك 
• آل صليلي : خارج العوامية ونزحوا اليها بعد ذلك 
• آل سريح: خارج العوامية ونزحوا اليها بعد ذلك 
• آل بن راشد: خارج العوامية ونزحوا اليها بعد ذلك 
• آل الاسود: خارج العوامية ونزحوا اليها بعد ذلك 
• آل هويدي :خارج العوامية ونزحوا اليها بعد ذلك 
• آل بن عباس : خارج العوامية ونزحوا اليها بعد ذلك 
• آل مطر : خارج العوامية ونزحوا اليها بعد ذلك 
• آل ابراهيم : خارج العوامية ونزحوا اليها بعد ذلك 
• آل المعتوق: خارج العوامية ونزحوا اليها بعد ذلك 
• آل العلى: خارج العوامية ونزحوا اليها بعد ذلك


تقبلو تحياتي الحارة لجميع العوائل  

هديل

----------


## بحر الشوق

*يعطيش العافية على*
*النقل المعلومات* 
*بس العوائل الي في*
*الاخير ويش اصلهم*
*غير انهم كانو في البحرين*
*او تاروت او البحاري*
*ويش نسبهم اجدادهم*
*اذا سمحتي ...*



*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## هديل

مشكورة عزيزتي على المرور

والله علمي علمك

بس تقدري تشوفي نسبهم اذا تبغي في كتاب العوامية 

اهم شي بس لقيتي اسم عايلتك

تحياتي لك

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ابنتي هديل* 

*بالرغم من اني لبناني ولا فأئدة مباشرة لي من هذا الموضوع* 

*الا انني اشكرك جزيل الشكر على النقل الموفق* 

*ولمعلوماتك عندي في القطيف انسباء ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## القلب المرح

*اهلا بك اختي هديل*
*اولا ارحب بك وبمعلوماتك العامة الجديده* 
*يعطيك الله العافيه عالطرح المميز منك*
*وثانيا الاخ بحر الشوق ولد وليس بنت* 
*واخيرا اتمنى لك المزيد من العطاء*
*وبانتظار جديدك في كل وقت..*

----------


## abognem

مشكوره اخت هديل

وحاب أشكرك على المعلومات القيمة

ومنه الى الاحسن

----------


## محب فاطمة

الاخت هديل مشكوره على هذا الانجاز وبالتحديد كنت ابحث عن عائلتي واتحقق من نقلك وفعلاً وجدته كما هو

----------


## لؤلؤة البحر

وانا عن عائلتي واللــهِ مدري اصلها من وين .. والحين عرفتها .. 

  تسلمين عنوني .. 


لؤلؤة البحـــر

----------


## سبايــspicyــسي

مشكوره خيتو بس............... 

ماشفت عايلتي

----------


## هديل

اخي الكريم saadsaad
اشكر تواجدك الرائع في موضوعي
وانشالله لقيت العوائل الي تبحث عنها 
تحياتي لك

----------


## هديل

اخي/اختي القلب المرح
الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يقول:
" جلا من لا يخطأ "
وانا جديدة بالمنتدى فما أعرف هل هو بنت او ولد 
ولكن بما ان صورته الرمزية بنت قلت انا اكيد اجل بنت 
لان اسمه يصير مؤنث ويصير مذكر ولا ويش رايك؟؟
والشيئ الثاني انا مو اول عضوة تفكر اخوك بنت 
واليك الرابط
http://www.alnassrah.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9670
والأخ بحر الشوق ايضا يخطئ احيان
واليك الرابط لاحظ رده على العضو 
http://www.alnassrah.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9672
اعذرني على الاطاله الي مالها داعي 
ولكن حبيت اوضح فقط
ومشكور على المرور الرائع 
تحياتي لك

----------


## هديل

العفو اخي الكريم  محب فاطمة
ومشكور على التواجد الجميل
والحمدالله لقيت عائلتك 
تحياتي لك

----------


## هديل

مشكورة خيتي لؤلؤة البحر 
على التواجد الرائع 
الله يسلمك ياللغلا
تحياتي لك

----------


## هديل

مرحباً بك اختي الحارة

انا اظن لو تعيدي قراة الموضوع راح تلقينها عزيزتي

ومشكورة على التواجد الجميل

تحياتي

----------


## القلب المرح

*عفوا اخيتي فقط اوضح لك بانه ليس بنت بل ولد* 
*ومشكورة اخيتي يعطيك الله العافيه*
*تحياتي..*

----------


## My tears

*الله يعطيك العافية أختي هديل  ..*
*بالفعل أغلب العوائل الشرقية موجودة ..* 
*وأنا لقيت عائلتي من ضمن القائمة ..* 
*بس سبق والوالد قال لي أنها عراقية  ! ..* 
*وتفاجئت بأنها بحرينية  ..* 

*عموماً مشكوورة خيووه  ..*

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*مشكورة عزيزتي والله خووووش موضوع فله*
*اني كنت اعرف عائلتنا اصلها من البحرين بس شاكه*
*الحين تأكدت*
*تسلميين*

----------


## الوردة

يسلموو على هالموضوع بس اسم عايلتنا مو موجود     :(

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*ياشباب كثير من يفتكرني*
*بنت ولكني قليل اذا رديت*
*عليه وقلتله اني ولد بحكم*
*عدم الاحراج الى ان يكتشف*
*بنفسه وهذا شي عادي ولا*
*أحد يفتكر اني ما ادري بس*
*حفاظاً على مشاعر الغير* 
*وعلى ذلك ليس بالموضوع* 
*المهم ولا احد يزعل ..*
*ولا تبخلو بالمفيد من المواضيع*
*لأنكم انتم اهل المنتدى ومنشأيه ..*
*ننتظر جديدكم..والف شكر على صراحة*
*قـلــــــــوبكم..*





*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## الملاك راحيل

يسلمووووووو اختي (( هديل )) عالموضوع

----------


## هديل

مشكورين اخواني واخواتي على التواجد الرائع 

اخي القلب المرح /بحر الشوق

عادي ماحصل الا الخير

وليش جرح مشاعر اصلا الموضوع جدا عادي ولا فيه اي احراج ولا غيره 

وانا بالنسبة لي لااشكال لو قلت لي اخي او اختي عن خطأ

تحياتي

----------


## هديل

مشكورة اختي ماي تيرس على التواجد الرائع 

والنعم فيك وفي اصلك 

تحياتي لك

----------


## هديل

العفو اختي بنوتة توته

ومشكورة على التواجد الرائع 

نورتي

تحياتي لك

----------


## هديل

الله يسلمك اختي الوردة 

اعيدي قرأه الموضوع وانشالله راح تلقينها

ومشكورة على المرور

تحياتي لك

----------


## هديل

الله يسلمك اخي الملاك راحيل 

ومشكور على المرور الرائع

نورت

تحياتي لك

----------


## أمير العاشقين

*أهلاً غاليتي العزيزة هديل ..*

*موضوع رائع وجميل ومفيد للغايه ..*

*والحمد الله لقيت عائلتي بعد ما تعبت من لقرايه ..*

*يعطيش ربي ألف ألف عافيه يالغاليه ..*

*ولاتحرمينا عزيزتي هديل من مثل هذه المواضيع المفيدة ..*

*بس ماقلتي لينا شفتي عائلتش والله لا ..*

*مشكورة مره ثانية وماتقصري ..*

*تــواصــــلاً دائـــم يارب ..*

*عساكي على القوة يارب ..*

*تحيـــاتي المخلصة ..*
*أخــــــــاكِ ..*
*أميــر العاشقيــــن ..*

----------


## همس المشااعر

موضوع جدا رائع غاليتي هديل والله لا يحرمنا من مواضيعك الحلوه

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*ابنتي العزيزة هديل* 

*نعم وجدتهم واني مسرور جدا جدا جدا* 

*اشكرك جزيل الشكر على المعلومات التي طرحتيها* 

*بكل مودة واحترام* 

(محمود سعد)

----------


## G.T.O

يسلمووووووووو على موضوع الحلوو

----------


## براءة روح

مشكووووورة أختي ((هديل)) على الموضووع الاكثر من رائع
 سلت اناملكِ 
والله لا يحرمنا من تواجدكِ 
ومواضيعكِ الرائعة 
 :rolleyes:   :rolleyes:  
مع تحياتي : براءة روح

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

مشكوره اختي على الموضوع

----------


## شذى الزهور

*مشكوره ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه* 
*على الموضوع الممتع* *................................اختك شذى الزهور*

----------


## شذى الزهور

*مشكوره ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه ه* 
*على الموضوع الممتع* *................................اختك شذى الزهور*

----------


## هديل

العفو اخي امير العاشقين 

ومشكور على المرور

وللاسف يعني مالقيت عايلتي تعرف الوالد سوداني والوالدة امريكية  !!

وين القى هالنسب!!

تحياتي لك

----------


## هديل

مشكورة عزيزتي همس المشااعر على المرور الرائع

نورتي

تحياتي لك

----------


## هديل

العفو اخي محمود سعد

ونحن ايضا مسرورين بوجد لبنانين معنا

نورت

تحياتي لك

----------


## هديل

الله يسلمك اخي جي تي او 

ومشكور اخي على المرور الرائع

نورت

تحياتي لك

----------


## هديل

العفو اختي براءة روح و الضحكة البريئة

ومشكورين حبيباتي على المرور الرائع

نورتو

تحياتي لكم

----------


## هديل

العفو اختي شذى الزهور 

ومشكورة عزيزتي الغالية على التواجد الرائع

نورتي ياللغلا

نحياتي لك

----------


## العاشــق

> طبعا هذي الصفحة للشرقية بشكل عام بس الصفحة الثانية الي بحطها لعوائل للعوميين فقط 
> 
> - آل النمر: آل الفرج, آل الزاهر: 
> وهؤلاء قحطانيون قدموا من قرية ( الأسلمية) بنجد, أول من قدم إليها نمر بن عابد بن عفصيإن وتزوج ابنة الشيخ(محمدالعراجنة) وأولدها (مزة و زاهرو نمر) وإلى هؤلاء ينتمي آل فرج, وآل الزاهر و آل النمر الذين ظهر منهم العلامة الشيخ محمد بن نمر العوامي(1277هـ - 1348هـ) وهناك احسائيون من آل النمر يسكنون الدمام والمبرز, وهم أبناء عم آل النمر في العوامية, وهؤلاء ينتمي أيضاً (آل محمد علي وآل الناصر) في المبرز. 
> .



السلام عليكم أختي الكريمة هديل

أنا أحترم نقلك لإفادة الجميع 

بس هذا تاريخ عوائل عريقة 
وإذا أردنا أن ننقل شيئ كبير أو خبر مهم أو تاريخ مثل هذا الموضوع 

فإنه لا بد علينا التأكد من جميع ما يذكر فيه وإلام نستطيع تكتب عبارة صغيرة في أخر الموضوع 

أن ما ذكر أنفاً ليس مؤكد تأكيدً تامً قابل للتغيير وشكراً

وتعليقي على الموضوع الذي كتبتي ..

أولاً . أن الذي قدم إلى هنا من نجد هو عايد بن عفيصان وليس عابد مثل ما ذكرتي بـ الياء وليس بـ الباء وليس الذي قدم إلى هنا نمر بن عايد فهذا خطأ

ثانياً. أن الذي تزوج بنت الشيخ محمد العرجان هو جدنا عايد بن عفيصان وليس عفيصإن 

ثالثاً. أن جدنا عايد تزوج بنت الشيخ محمد العرجان ) وليس بنت الشيخ محمد العراجنة ) فهذا خطأ

ثالثاً. أن الجد عايد أنجب نمرً ومن ثم أنجب نمرً ثلاثة أبناء وهم (نمر. فرج .زاهر) وليس كما ذكرتي ( مزة ونمر وزاهر) فغذها خطأ 
وليس الذي أنجب هؤلاء الأبناء عايد مباشرً بل إنهم أبناء أبنة نمر (الوحيد له)ومن ثم الباقي أبناء أبنة كما قلت لكم 

رابعاً. أن جدنا عايد تزوج بنت الشيخ محمد العرجان و العائلة المذكور آنفاً العراجنة هذه العيلة نزحة إلى العوامية قبل سنين بسيطة جداً وهم من البحاري الأصل . بس الذي ذكر العراجنة خطأ أنما هو العرجان (ا ل ع ر ج ا ن )

وهذه العائلة أنقرضت من البلاد 

وأن أجدادنا نمر وعايد و عفيصان ينتمون جميعهم إلى فخد (عبيده) المعروف في شجرة قحطان وسوف أرفق لكم صورة الشجرة وبالله التوفيق

وأسمحوا لي على التأخير أنما كتبتة للأفادة ولعدم تغيير التاريخ وتحريفة فإن هذا ينطبع على الأجيل القادمة فإنها ترى هذا لكلام وتصدقة وهو خطا فعلاج الأمر يكون أفضل وأتمنى من الأخت هديل تعديل الموضوع الذي هي كتبتهُ بهذه المشاركة وقبل التعديل تسأل من هم الخبرة والثقة فإن الخبرة لا تكفينا من الثقة ..

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والإحترام 


ع الفرج
إبــن عفيصان 

إليك الشجرة في هذا الرابط

----------


## شجون آل البيت

مشكـــــــــــــوووورة اختي هدوله على المعلومات الحلو  

وتسلمي لنا يارب ...

والسلام أختك شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## هديل

السلام عليك اخي العاشق

في الحقيقية لم انتبه لما ذكرت لكن يمكنك اعلام المشرف لتغيير ماذكرت 

عموما اخي تاريخ ابناء عفيصان موثق في كتب ومنها كتاب العوامية 

فلا تزعل لان ها الموضوع مارح يغير ولا ينزل من مقام ابناء الجد من شي

واجدانك منفعل بزيادة 

الموضوع لايستحق كل هذا الانفعال

فهي مجرد اخطأ املائي لن تغير من تاريخهم شي 

من وجهة نظري طبعا

تحياتي لك

----------


## هديل

الله يسلمك اختي العزيزة شجون ال البيت

ومشكورة على التواجد الرائع

نورتي 

تحياتي لك

----------


## همس الصبا

*هـــديل*

*استمتعت بقراءة ما نثرتيه لنا من حروف

وهذا ما عودتينا عليه دائما

دمتي لنا بكل ود 

بانتظار كل ماهو جديد* 

تقبلي تحياتي :embarrest:

----------


## وردة الاحزان

ميرسي هديلوووووووووووووو

معلومات حلوه 

وانا من سوريا 

الى الامام خيتي هديل

----------


## هديل

حيالله اهل سوريا

مشكورة عزيزتي على التواجد الرائع

نورتي

تحياتي لك

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكووورة اختي هديل

----------


## نــ 2006ـــــور

انا اعايلتي مش موجوده

مسكينه يعني انا مو من القطيف

هعهعهعهعهعهعهعهعععع

يسلموا  عا لموضوع

----------


## زهرة الندى

*مشكورة خيتو على طرح الموضوع الرائع*


*الله يعطيك العافية*

----------


## مذهلة

*يسلموو هديل على المعلومات ..*
*ربي يعطيك العافيه ..*
*لاعدمنا تواجدك الرائع ..*

*مذهلة ,,*

----------


## فاضل علي

انا اعايلتي مش موجوده

مسكين يعني انا مو من القطيف

والله يعطيكي العافيه 

وإنتظار جديدكي

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

مشكوره اختي على المعلومه

----------


## إمام العاقل

الاخت هديل مشكوره على هذا الانجاز وبالتحديد كنت ابحث عن عائلتي واتحقق من نقلك وفعلاً وجدته كما هو

----------


## إمام العاقل

ملتمس     
أرجو من القائمين على هذا الموقع أني يفيدونني أكثر عن أسرة العاقل هل تربطها صلة بأهل البيت النبوي الشريف ؟
وإذا كان الجواب نعم أو لا ما هو عمود نسبها ؟
                        من أخيكم ومحبكم في الله محمد العاقل من المملكة المغربية

----------


## خادم الآل

ما لقيت عائلتي

لا يكون احنا من اللاجئين

----------


## نور الولاية

شفت العائله موجوده هنا 


اشكر صاحبته الموضوع ..

----------


## هبه

أنا ممتنة لكم جدا على هذه المعلومات القيمة والرائعة , والتي فعلاً  في هذه الأوقات وهذا ا الزمن  واللهث في الحياة فابتعدنا عن معرفة تاريخنا وأصولنا , فلكم مني جزيل الشكر 
.......أنا شفت اسم عائلتي لكن ماعرفت أصلها أو حتى من أين انحدرت ... فهل من كتاب أو مرجع يفيدني؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ريـــم الفلاااا

مشكوره اخت هديل

وحاب أشكرك على المعلومات القيمة

----------


## بسمة انتظار

مشكورة حبيبتي هدوله على الموضوع الرائع 
يشيطانة :wink:   حاطه عايلتش بالأحمر ها؟ ماعلا عايلتي نفس عايلتش 
بنات عم مايمديني أتكلم0000 مشكوووووووووورة 
تحياتي :bigsmile:   :bigsmile:   :bigsmile:

----------


## هديل

مشكورين خواتي على التواجد الرائع

خية بسمة انتظار 

انا حطيتهم بالاحمر بس ماقلت انهم عوايلي

انتي الشيطانه الي قلتي عايلتك هههههههههههههه

تحياتي لكم

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يعطيك العافيه حبيبتي

يسلموو عالمجهود 

ولاتطولي الغياب خيه ترى وجودك يسعدنا 

موفقه يارب

----------


## safwat

يعطيش العافية على
المعلومات
صفوت

----------


## أشرف

لك أحر واحر الشكر  لك على الموضوع جميل 

والصراحة ما شفت عائلتي .

----------


## همسه دلع

يعطيكِ العــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــتافيه خيتوووووووووووووو

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو..

تحياتي.....

----------


## اسبانية

يسلموووووووووووووووو خيتو هديل
موضوع رائع وتسلم ايديكي على النقل الرائع
والحمد لله لقيت اسم عائلتي خارج العوامية
تحياتي

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

مشكورة خيتو هديل 

لقيت عائلتي اشووووووووووه صحيح الاصل من العوامية 

بس ساكنين في صفوى بس مو من السادة من العواااام 



تشكري خيتو على الطرح

----------


## عنيده

الله يعطيج الف عافيه ع المعلومات المفيده .. 



يسلمووو .. 



تحياتي

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

العائله الكريمه موجوده
مشكوررره غناتي

----------


## ورده محمديه

يعطيك العافيه على النقل 

المشكله عايلتي موجوده  بس اصلنا مو موجود

----------


## علي pt

ما لقيت عائلتي لا باسمها الحالي ولا باسما الاصلي ~
بس انا قطيفي ~ اذا تبو شهود باجيب لكم .. ههه

تسلمين أخت هديل على المجهود

----------

